
Design better Web pages with Firefox extensions - auferstehung
http://www.linux.com/feature/126439
======
german
FireBug and Web Developer plugins are all I need.

edit: I'm going to try that GridFox, sound interesting.

~~~
kschrader
Don't forget YSlow.

